# A Word to Students in the Midst of Controversy



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 28, 2008)

On the HB


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you, brother for the words of wisdom. In many respects it is not much different than a decision at a sessional level, where members at times may agree or disagree with the ruling. We are called to peace and to reserve our opinions. Having seen a similar situation in the seminary I graduated from, it does not help when students take up crusades acting as if they have been appointed as judge and jury.


----------

